# Bella @ 20 weeks & 29.5lbs



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Aww she is getting big..so cute.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Yes she is!!! Thank you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

She is getting thick! Looking very nice!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

She sure is....she has some serious muscle for a puppy...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Shes cute.

Could just be how shes standing but looks like she has "splayed" toes and flat feet in the front..


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Shes cute.
> 
> Could just be how shes standing but looks like she has "splayed" toes and flat feet in the front..


???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Shes cute.
> 
> Could just be how shes standing but looks like she has "splayed" toes and flat feet in the front..


I don't recall the owner asking for opinions about the pup's structure.


----------



## Rob (Jul 13, 2013)

She's beautiful!!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

she sure is soooo shiny!!! Beautiful coat! Adorable pup!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Thank you Rob & Ames

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> I don't recall the owner asking for opinions about the pup's structure.


Well I didn't ask, but I guess if I get a comment about a possible "fault"...I'd just like it to be explained....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Can't judge the feet that well from that angle ... pasterns look a lil too straight...

But either way she's a pet correct? Love her for the sweetness that she is!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Can't judge the feet that well from that angle ... pasterns look a lil too straight...
> 
> But either way she's a pet correct? Love her for the sweetness that she is!


Wait..... I cant say something about structure but other ppl can???


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

U know.... I'm getting tired of ur ish! Just hush and enjoy the forum stop acting like u have something to prove.... my comment about structure was more in response to ur structure comment.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Well she is a pet, I'll love her with or without show quality...but, as I did state when I first joined, if she is show quality...then I would make an attempt and see how it goes...for fun and all...I don't mind learning about faults etc...the comment caught me off guard, since I didn't know what it meant and it wasn't explained...but now that it's brought to my attention...how do you experts recommend I get a good shot of her feet so you can better judge?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Well she is a pet, I'll love her with or without show quality...but, as I did state when I first joined, if she is show quality...then I would make an attempt and see how it goes...for fun and all...I don't mind learning about faults etc...the comment caught me off guard, since I didn't know what it meant and it wasn't explained...but now that it's brought to my attention...how do you experts recommend I get a good shot of her feet so you can better judge?!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thats your call. Its was simply an observation. Like I stated your pup is cute I just have a habit of looking at dogs paws(mainly bcuz splayed toes and flat feet are common in a couple of the bloodlines I utilize). Shouldn't have ever said something....


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Thats your call. Its was simply an observation. Like I stated your pup is cute I just have a habit of looking at dogs paws(mainly bcuz splayed toes and flat feet are common in a couple of the bloodlines I utilize). Shouldn't have ever said something....


So now that I'm seriously asking to be educated you say "shouldn't have ever said anything"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well flat feet and splayed toes are a fault. I posted a diagram showing good paws vs bad. Let me do some Internet digging and ill post pictures of actual dogs paws to show you.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Splayed paws: see how the toes are elongated and spread out?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

These paws are more correct. See the difference?


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Interesting, learn something new everyday! Well I've been studying the pics, and Bella...her "toes" are definitely not like the first pic...that still doesn't mean I know if they are perfect or not...but they don't look like that and her (knuckles I guess) seem to be arched to me....hmmm

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

I am anxious for the opportunity, as I've spoken to Lauren about, to be able to take her to a show and have a judge look her over...for opinions

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

STOP! Stop going after faults and stupid shit on peoples posts. This is a bunch of bullshit. leave people alone unless they are asking for help or are doing something seriously wrong and need education.

Also just to clear all this up the dogs feet are not splayed. Just because a dog doesn't have UKC tight feet doesn't make them splayed now GTFO of here and leave people alone over petty ass crap. Unless like above (now) they actually care about the structure.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> I am anxious for the opportunity, as I've spoken to Lauren about, to be able to take her to a show and have a judge look her over...for opinions
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


just remember all judges have different opinions  so ur only getting a small insight  but yes that would be a nice start...

oh and im Lauren too but i dont think it was me u talked too lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

All I tried to do was point something out that I noticed.....


----------



## Clarence Payne (Sep 19, 2012)

she's too cute...


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

feet can go 'soft' and the ears can go wonky.....as teething nears.

I am new here so do not want to step on any toes.

specialy if the toes are 'soft'. hahahaha


she is a pretty girl. Hugz to Bella!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Thanks Clarence and Darkevs...

JTP...don't get like that, defensive...all I'm saying is in the future (for me at least) if you point out a fault...please explain. I like knowledge that comes with critique...not just hearing my dog may not be structurally perfect...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Darkevs said:


> feet can go 'soft' and the ears can go wonky.....as teething nears.
> 
> I am new here so do not want to step on any toes.
> 
> ...


She is teething, she lost like 4 and I am thinking she swallowed, I'm sad because I would have like to have at least one of them...but ears haven't gotten funky (yet lol) they are still "rose pricked" (I believe that's what they're called...is that a good thing or bad thing??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

